# Double Trouble



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am a pump action fan have always used one. When I pick up an over under or double barrel I always love the feel but when it comes down to shooting for real "Clays" and hunting I do not shoot that well with a double. Is their a cure for this or am I locked into using single barrels forever??


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Doubles can be intimidating, when you're not used to them. Also, I believe fit is more important with doubles, than with a single barrel gun. Join a local gun club, and try as many different doubles as you can. Most club members are willing to let you try their guns. You might find that you really like them. The only real problem I have with doubles, is that I tend to like the high priced ones the best! Good shooting, Burl


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I own a few duobles and shoot them on my sporting clays league along with my Benelli, I like the feel and like shooting each of them... When hunting season comes along I find myself always reaching for the Benelli... I can not tell you how may pheasants I have shot on that third shot that I could not have taken with the doubles... They will always be a "gentlemens gun" to me... I take both on one phesant field a year and usually shoot one bird ( to justify the cost in my head) but still love the Benelli!!!! and will never buy another one (will keep the ones I have however)... could buy two benelli's for the price of each of mine....


----------

